# Off for a short break



## Capt Lightning (Dec 2, 2019)

We usually go to Europe at this time, but we've been pretty busy this year so we're just off to the 'Lake District' which for anyone who doesn't know England, is the N.W part that has (you've guessed) lakes and mountains.  It's become a victim of it's own success both in the past and now,  but hopefully it will be quieter at this time of year.  Unfortunately, it's also one of the wettest parts of the UK.


----------



## Pam (Dec 2, 2019)

Enjoy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2019)

Pam said:


> Enjoy!


Ditto.....@Capt Lightning


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 2, 2019)

Considering that I live in the UK all my life I have only been to the Lake District once
I have only been to Scotland once,we tend to have chose Yorkshire for our UK breaks.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

george-alfred said:


> Considering that I live in the UK all my life I have only been to the Lake District once
> I have only been to Scotland once,we tend to have chose Yorkshire for our UK breaks.


 I have lived in Scotland and England...also Spain, Germany, & Northern Italy , ..visited many times, Greece, France, Belgium, Turkey, The Greek Islands , Holland, and many others.....visited many parts of both Scotland,  Wales and England as well..yet never visited the lake district. I keep promising myself I'll take the trip one day.. but the thought of the rain puts me off. 

Have a great trip Capt...I suspect you'll be going in the camper van so you'll be out of the bad weather, don't forget the photies..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 2, 2019)

Not the campervan this time.  We're rather 'fair weather' campers and  most campsites are closed for the season, so it's a hotel at this time of year.  
I haven't been to Yorkshire much since our daughter finished her Phd at York Uni.  It's quite a few years ago now and then you could just turn up at the York campsite (if it wasn't flooded).  Now you virtually have to book a year in advance!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 2, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> We usually go to Europe at this time, but we've been pretty busy this year so we're just off to the 'Lake District' which for anyone who doesn't know England, is the N.W part that has (you've guessed) lakes and mountains.  It's become a victim of it's own success both in the past and now,  but hopefully it will be quieter at this time of year.  Unfortunately, it's also one of the wettest parts of the UK.


Have a great trip.  We visited there in May; wrongly believing that it was off season.  HA!  There was a large motorcycle gang driving around.  In order to visit William Wordsworth grave, we had to be dropped off & our driver kept driving around because there was no parking left.  We wanted to visit Wordsworth's home but were crowded out by a Japanese tour group.  We left.  Your right Capt Lightning, it is a victim of it's own success, just like the "Cliffs of Mohra" on the west coast of Ireland which I believe sees 15 million tourists every year.  It's best to go where the crowds don't.


----------



## Pam (Dec 2, 2019)

Living only half an hour away from the South Lakes, I've been many times. Always preferred to go in Autumn or Winter when it's quieter. My son, his partner and children go camping and canoeing at Coniston lake every summer... always checking the weather forecast first!


----------



## toffee (Dec 2, 2019)

hope you packed the walking boots … its very pretty as u will find -and very cold too ...


----------



## terry123 (Dec 2, 2019)

Have a good time.


----------

